# Civilization 4 startet nicht (Steam Complete Pack)



## Irgendjemand1 (28. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, ich habe mir vor kurzem Civ 4 als Complete Pack bei Steam geholt und als ich es starten wollte stand dort "Failed to find Steam", obwohl ich es über die Bibliothek starte...

Wisst ihr vielleicht eine Lösung?


----------



## steinschock (28. Dezember 2012)

Steam
Frag hier mal nach


----------



## Irgendjemand1 (28. Dezember 2012)

Ok, soll ich warten bis es verschoben wird oder doppelt posten?

Aber falls welche es hier lesen und wissen könnt ihr es ja trotzdem rein schreiben xD


----------



## turbosnake (28. Dezember 2012)

Ausprobieren:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...tioniert-nicht-oder-spiele-starten-nicht.html


----------



## Chinaquads (28. Dezember 2012)

oder frag doch einfach mal den steam support -.- ist der einfachste und eleganteste weg


----------



## [HCD] Velcra (28. Dezember 2012)

Und jeder der das schon mal gemacht hat, weiß, dass es zu nichts führt. Einen Link in die FAQ von Steam bzw. zu dem Gamehersteller schicken kann ich dich auch, da brauchste den "Support" nicht anhauen ^^
Würd jetzt einfach ma mit dem "Überprüfen der Spieldateien" beginnen im Steam selbst.

Steam Biblio ----> Rechtsklick auf´s Game ----> Eigenschaften ----> Spieldateien auf Fehler überprüfen
Das hat mir seit jeher geholfen, wenn mal was war. Ansonsten halt nochma neu installen.


----------



## Irgendjemand1 (28. Dezember 2012)

[HCD] Velcra schrieb:


> Und jeder der das schon mal gemacht hat, weiß, dass es zu nichts führt. Einen Link in die FAQ von Steam bzw. zu dem Gamehersteller schicken kann ich dich auch, da brauchste den "Support" nicht anhauen ^^
> Würd jetzt einfach ma mit dem "Überprüfen der Spieldateien" beginnen im Steam selbst.
> 
> Steam Biblio ----> Rechtsklick auf´s Game ----> Eigenschaften ----> Spieldateien auf Fehler überprüfen
> Das hat mir seit jeher geholfen, wenn mal was war. Ansonsten halt nochma neu installen.


 
Ja, meistens ist der Support echt nicht das Wahre. Aber da es bei allen 4 Civ 4 Spielen ist gehe ich mal nicht davon aus, dass es sich um einen Spieldateien Fehler handelt. Das überprüfen auf Fehler hat auch kein Ergebnis erbracht. 

Werd morgen vielleicht mal das neu installieren ausprobieren.


----------



## lipt00n (29. Dezember 2012)

Starte Steam mal als Admin, das ist auch so ein Allheilmittel.


----------



## Irgendjemand1 (29. Dezember 2012)

Als Admin wird es bereits ausgeführt


----------



## lipt00n (29. Dezember 2012)

Dann, äh, kauf Civ5! 

Sorry, seltsamer Fehler. Dann vll doch mal neu installieren (auch wenn ich mir nicht erklären kann, inwiefern das hilft, wenn die Überprüfung schon fehlerfrei war). 
Der einzige Workaround der dazu im Netz existiert scheint "Steam neustarten" zu sein


----------



## Irgendjemand1 (29. Dezember 2012)

Steam habe ich schon neugestartet xDDD
Hmm, wenn ich eine Lösung finde, dann werde ich die mal rein schreiben, wenn es kein anderer weis


----------



## [HCD] Velcra (29. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht hast du einfach Pech und die kriegens mit dem Steamclient bloß auf einem System hin, und deines weicht davon ab oO :/ Ansonsten joar, wie schon jemand sagte, 5er is eh besser  Schade um die Kohle, das is klar


----------



## Irgendjemand1 (29. Dezember 2012)

Naja, ich habe schon öfters Civ 5 gezockt und fand es jetzt nicht unbedingt besser als Civ 4. Ich sichere gerade meine Steamgames (500 GB -.-) und dann guck ich mal, was ich mit Steam verändern kann, dass es vielleicht funktioniert.


----------



## [HCD] Velcra (29. Dezember 2012)

Du sicherst deine Steamgames?


----------



## Irgendjemand1 (29. Dezember 2012)

Ja, wenn ich da mit Steam rumspiele und paar Sachen ggf. lösche, dann habe ich echt keine Lust 500GB wieder herunterzuladen xDDD (Hab eine 16k Leitung wovon 11k ankommen)


----------



## [HCD] Velcra (29. Dezember 2012)

Hm ok, aber brauchst du denn alle Games da drauf? Die Savegames Profile und so kannste ja eh separat lassen, das schafft sogar Steam soweit ichs grad weiß. Aber alle Games behalten NAJA ^^ Aber gut, back2topic. Sagst ma was du dann an Schritten unternimmst und ob es nix gebracht hat


----------



## Irgendjemand1 (29. Dezember 2012)

Gut, so klappte es bei mir zum Glück:
Einfach bei der offiziellen Steam Seite den Steam Installer runterladen und dann Steam "reparieren". Dann startete er gerade ganz normal 
Am Anfang war es zwar auf Englisch, aber nach einem restart war es wieder auf Deutsch und alle Steamgames waren auch unangetastet


----------

